# Hello hello



## biskit

Hi 

WellÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ I stumbled upon this site by accident (dropped the Ã¢â‚¬Å“sÃ¢â‚¬Â from another forum) Nobody thought of telling me about itÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ thanx Mike & Ross :tease: :jk: 

Just another member from PF... *Is the grass greener on this side?* 

IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve been keeping fish for about 2 years now. Have 2 tanks, 8 plecos and a whole lot on the way. 

Fancy seeing some familiar names hereÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ :welldone:


----------



## Lupin

Hiya and welcome aboard, Biskit.:wave:

Hope you know me well.:mrgreen:


----------



## biskit

lol... Hiya Blue  So how many sides to a box again? :angel:


----------



## Amphitrite

Welcome to the forum biskit


----------



## Lupin

biskit said:


> lol... Hiya Blue  So how many sides to a box again? :angel:


:blink: I just remember that question. :blink:
2.:tongue: Don't tell me it's 6 because you told me so last time.:tongue: :mrgreen:


----------



## biskit

@Blue - lol... yes 2, the inside and the outside for those of you wondering


----------



## Biarsha

:wave: G'Day Biskit and welcome to the forum


----------



## Lupin

biskit said:


> @Blue - lol... yes 2, the inside and the outside for those of you wondering


Lol..yeah.:mrgreen:


----------



## rev

biskit said:


> *Is the grass greener on this side?*


Hi biskit. I just watered it today...


----------



## biskit

rev said:


> Hi biskit. I just watered it today...


Lol, Good to know Rev :mrgreen:


----------



## Alexis

rev said:


> biskit said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is the grass greener on this side?*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi biskit. I just watered it today...
Click to expand...

Rev, you're supposed to use WATER!!! :doh!: 
LMAO!

Hi Biskit!!! :blueyay: :greenyay:


----------



## SimplySplendid

Hi Biskit :wave:


----------



## caferacermike

Biskit glad to have you round. I hadn't seen much of you at the other site. I certainly would have invited you but I have been banned from the other one. (Although they are trying to make it look as though I deserted everyone.) Not only will you find a fast growing pleco forum but you will also see many other aspects of fish keeping you wouldn't have been esposed to.


----------



## Tracy

Welcome to _the best forum _biskit 8); you will find the members friendly, knowledgable, and amazing (especially Blue!)


----------



## biskit

Thanx for the warm welcome everyone :yourock:


----------



## biskit

biskit said:


> Nobody thought of telling me about itÃ¢â‚¬Â¦ thanx Mike & Ross :tease: :jk:





caferacermike said:


> I certainly would have invited you ...


Oh, shoot... Sorry caferacermike, the Mike I was refering to is mike aka mo aka mikerobson aka xingumike (ok, u get the picture  ) Sorry bout that...


----------



## Lupin

:bluelaugh:
We really need to be specific. Maybe let's call caferacermike as CRM and xingumike as X-Mike.:mrgreen:


----------



## SKAustin

Welcome


----------



## xingumike

Blue said:


> :bluelaugh:
> We really need to be specific. Maybe let's call caferacermike as CRM and xingumike as X-Mike.:mrgreen:


X-mike i like that!! Professor Xavier will be looking for me!!

My bad biskit, sorry!!! 

And welcome!!!


----------



## Lupin

Hi X-Mike!!!:wave:

Bet Professor X likes your new name.:mrgreen:


----------



## girlofgod

welcome biskit! nice to have you aboard!

Bri


----------



## The Shadow

:wave:


----------



## flatcam1

welcome to this great community!!!!!


----------



## Dizlal

Boo, and welcome


----------

